

A look at Apple's 2009 Proxy Statement; No golden parachutes for execs - alaskamiller
http://blog.dustincurtis.com/apple-posts-2009-proxy-stateme

======
flashgordon
even if other companies follow it will only be temporary... i mean given
current financial climate the mentality is "lucky to have a job"... once the
financial climate improves, we will see old habits creeping back again... all
about supply and demand (of jobs)...

